
Insert PVS-Studio Comment - AndreyKarpov
PVS-Studio free license is available if you add special comments in code. An enthusiast created a plugin for Visual Studio 2017 that automates this process. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;marketplace.visualstudio.com&#x2F;items?itemName=VladyslavSemenchenko.comvsemenchenkoipvscomment
======
AndreyKarpov
Link:
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=Vladysla...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=VladyslavSemenchenko.comvsemenchenkoipvscomment)

